# Report: Wilson Chandler To Return From China, Rejoin Nuggets



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Ever since the NBA lockout was resolved in early December, we’ve been waiting for the league’s China defectors to trickle back to the States and reenter the league. That movement began this week, with Kenyon Martin joining the Clippers — and now, it appears, we’ve got another returnee.
> 
> Chandler has spent this season with the Zhejiang Guangsha Lions of the Chinese Basketball Association. When he’s back from abroad, he plans to return to a Nuggets team that he helped bolster at the trade deadline last spring.
> 
> ...


http://tracking.si.com/2012/02/09/report-wilson-chandler-to-return-from-china-rejoin-nuggets/?sct=nba_t2_a9


----------

